
What the Fork? Crypto Hard Fork Simply Explained and Illustrated - acob
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/12/03/what-is-a-hard-fork-simply-explained-and-illustrated/
======
jfried1082
Are you able to provide any information on the recent Bitcoin fork, and
thoughts on Bitcoin SV?

This article is a good High level explanation.

~~~
crypto1082
Its Bitcoin Cash, not Bitcoin, that forked.

[https://bitcoinist.com/bitcoin-cash-abc-vs-bitcoin-cash-
sv-e...](https://bitcoinist.com/bitcoin-cash-abc-vs-bitcoin-cash-sv-examining-
the-bitcoin-cash-hash-war/)

